# Tip-off nabs poachers with $11,000 fine



## Daz_McC (Nov 19, 2010)

Tip-off nabs poachers | Toowoomba News | Local News in Toowoomba | Toowoomba Chronicle

I thought this news story about a wildlife poacher being caught and fined might be of interest to some APS members.

Daz


----------



## NETTEDGURU (Nov 19, 2010)

Its terrible what he has done however how they have handeled the situation is not much better....
"Although all 56 animals were alive when seized, many were in poor health and 41 had since died while the remaining species could not be released back into the wild due to infection concerns, the court heard."


----------



## Daz_McC (Nov 19, 2010)

I see my post is a bit dated. Someone posted a different link to the same story earlier today. My link has a bit more detail though.


----------



## pythrulz (Nov 19, 2010)

No penalty is to high for poachers nearly as disgusting trade as people smuggling needs to be stoped at all cost should of been fined more


----------



## da_donkey (Nov 19, 2010)

he got off too lightly as far as im concerened! $11000 is nothing.

he knew exactly what he was doing and should have been smashed with a heavier fine.

donks


----------



## ozziepythons (Nov 19, 2010)

Many people collect and keep wild caught reptiles, and 'wash' them into the system by claiming them as their own breeding stock or fake purchases. This guy got nailed, too bad do the crime do the time or pay the fine. I wonder who tipped off the authorities and why they dobbed him in? Maybe they didn't want him to have a better collection than theirs lol


----------



## scorps (Nov 19, 2010)

His name sounds really familier? Is he a member of this site?


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Nov 19, 2010)

ozziepythons said:


> Many people collect and keep wild caught reptiles, and 'wash' them into the system by claiming them as their own breeding stock or fake purchases. This guy got nailed, too bad do the crime do the time or pay the fine. I wonder who tipped off the authorities and why they dobbed him in? Maybe they didn't want him to have a better collection than theirs lol



SO does this make it all right. I suspect not, & anyone taking animals from the so called wild without a permit/licence should be dealt with the full force of the law, for what that is worth.


----------



## ozziepythons (Nov 19, 2010)

MR_IAN_DAVO said:


> SO does this make it all right. I suspect not, & anyone taking animals from the so called wild without a permit/licence should be dealt with the full force of the law, for what that is worth.



No I never meant to sound like I was condoning trafficking of wild reptiles. I have a philosophical and realistic view on life and that probably came through in my post as acceptance.


----------



## unicorns_dreams (Nov 19, 2010)

*Poachers*

Give them a stint in jail that should make realise not to do something so cruel, those poor animals.


----------



## reptilian1924 (Nov 20, 2010)

The fine for taking more than 50 live animals from the wild without a valid permit Darren and his sister Leanne Eskey have received in court is way to low in my opinion.

They should have been put in jail for 3 to 6 months and been fined no-less than $25000-00, to teach them both a lesson, Darren Eskey has been into reptile keeping for a very long time, so he should have known what the risk are if getting caught taking animals from the wild without a valid permit.

lf l hear of anyone taking or releasing native or exotic Reptiles into or out of the wild, or selling any without a valid permit or wildlife licence, l will be straight onto the phone to the wildlife authorities in that state, if you want to break the wildlife law you deserve to be punished in my opinion, why the animals are fully protected and well look after and care for.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Nov 20, 2010)

unicorns
I don't know how you figure what he did was cruel, illegal yes, cruel no.


----------



## solar 17 (Nov 20, 2010)

Personally l couldn't be bothered going for a drive [to find stuff] plus l don't have the time, but like the previous post said who is the cruel lot in this plot, anyone thats been around awhile or has a good menory will know that the QLD. EPA has a long long history of confiscated reptiles and other animals dying while under its care, everything from pet wallabies/kangaroos that were in perfect health that had been raised from joey's the list goes on, and NO l don't condone this activity before some of you jump up and down but there is a long history of wild-life dying here in similar cases and do your homework [research] before you try to look like a white knight on the internet......solar 17 [Baden]


----------



## Waterrat (Nov 20, 2010)

A CLASSICAL CASE:

Ray Field of Townsville had a clutch of GTP hatchlings stolen. When the Police caught the thieves, the snakes were in good health. They were held in the care of the Police and later the QPWS where all but one died. The live snake was returned to the owner and died few days later. I forgot the number but I think it was like 8 GTPs all up. How appalling is that?


----------



## jdwango (Nov 20, 2010)

In 'Keeping and Breeding Australian Lizards', the authors often acknowledge him as the one giving them specific details on keeping and breeding rare and unusual lizards. One of the most knowledgable and down-to-earth herpers around, despite not being on forums. Not saying what he done was right, but a lot of information on how we keep our lizards came from this guy. Also Les/reptilian1933, how's the companian Orang-utan coming along lol


----------



## Laghairt (Nov 20, 2010)

Whether it was cruel or not is beside the point. The fact is he took the animals from the wild illegally and now they are in a position where they may be subjected to improper treatment at the hands of well meaning but possibly ignorant government officials. Had he not taken them from the wild, the animals would not be in this position.

The fact he was not convicted of any offense is appalling. Where's the real deterrent? This is the kind of thing that gives the Govt grounds to put more restrictions on us then there already are.


----------



## Danish (Nov 20, 2010)

With that many breeders now,theres no need to take from the wild,i agree.
But it wasnt to long ago,1997 i think the amnisty was in NSW where 90% of herps kept were illigal and wild caught,so have a think for a second guys,if herps wernt ever taken from the wild,do you think there would be colections like there are today and if you think for a second every reptile in captivity today was bred in captivity,your kidding yourselve,like i said,i agree theres no need for it now days,but it happens.


----------



## Danish (Nov 20, 2010)

da_donkey said:


> he got off too lightly as far as im concerened! $11000 is nothing.
> 
> he knew exactly what he was doing and should have been smashed with a heavier fine.
> 
> donks


How would you know mate,
have you walked a 1000 miles in this guys shoes,
if you dont know the full story,you dont have have a clue.


----------



## The Devil (Nov 20, 2010)

Always amazed at the holier than thou attitude of some people regarding this subject. Now I have NO time for those who go collecting just to sell but I don't have a problem with anyone collecting to improve their bloodlines ect.
I'm guessing that there MIGHT be 1 keeper in a million who would not pick up say a albino BHP if they saw one on the road or maybe a hot looking jungle.

Also keep in mind that every reptile collected is one that is saved. The number of reptiles killed on our roads EACH nigh is staggering, also the number killed by feral cats is incalculable. Having lived in Western Qld for some years I know it would be easy to see 50 dead reptiles in a couple of hundred kilometres.

How many people have looked at the official coat of arms of Australia, it features both the kangaroo and emu. Both of these are PROTECTED species but providing you pay for the tags, fill out the right paperwork you can then slaughter as many as you can afford, and our EPA is charged with protecting our wildlife. Must say they are doing a top job.
Is there another country in the world that slaughters the animals on their coat of arms.???????? 

Now the farmers, and I do come from a farming background, they can again, with the right paperwork bulldoze land, kill as many animals as they like without getting into trouble.
What about the farmers who do aerial crop spraying, how many animals, insects ect are killed?? A recent Court case in Qld showed that aerial spray can, given the right conditions, drift up to 20 k's. That little exercise cost a spray company something like $650K in damages.

I lived in Longreach some years ago and I would very much doubt if there is a dedicated reptile carer in the town. I'm hearing that these reptiles were left in the local EPA office for some weeks, left in their bags, no water, no heat ect and that's where they died. If that's correct maybe that's the reason they died.
Just how often do you hear about seized animals that die while being cared for by EPA approved carers.

Maybe the laws should be changed so like paying a tag price to kill kangaroos we can pay to collect from the wild. Might save a million or 2 animals from being killed on the roads ect.


----------



## ihaveherps (Nov 20, 2010)

seriously guys.... lay of reptilian1933.... sure he isnt a fan of poachers and illegal herps, but you cant hate on the fella for enquiring about a black market orangutan for a life partner.... I mean sus out his posts, its not like he is capable of quality human to human contact.


----------



## The Devil (Nov 20, 2010)

ihaveherps said:


> seriously guys.... lay of reptilian1933.... sure he isnt a fan of poachers and illegal herps, but you cant hate on the fella for enquiring about a black market orangutan for a life partner.... I mean sus out his posts, its not like he is capable of quality human to human contact.



Stop it, stop it, STOP IT....the bit about the blow up orang-utan, STOP IT, each time I read it I get a pain in the side from laughing...almost as bad as the penguin


----------



## ihaveherps (Nov 20, 2010)

Unfortunately, the reason it is so amusing, is because it is the absolute truth..... righteous people and glass houses dont mix.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Nov 20, 2010)

The Devil said:


> Always amazed at the holier than thou attitude of some people regarding this subject. Now I have NO time for those who go collecting just to sell but I don't have a problem with anyone collecting to improve their bloodlines ect.
> I'm guessing that there MIGHT be 1 keeper in a million who would not pick up say a albino BHP if they saw one on the road or maybe a hot looking jungle.
> 
> Also keep in mind that every reptile collected is one that is saved. The number of reptiles killed on our roads EACH nigh is staggering, also the number killed by feral cats is incalculable. Having lived in Western Qld for some years I know it would be easy to see 50 dead reptiles in a couple of hundred kilometres.
> ...


 
I hear what you're saying Nev and agree wholeheartedly. This is only the tip of the iceberg

Long live the true herpetologist coz there ain't many left

Cheers
Sandee


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 3, 2010)

Very well said Nev..If people DONT get heavenly fined,it just opens the door for others to do..But $11grand is NOTHING,he couldve have been doing this for years.BUT he got caught this time...


----------



## tsbjd (Dec 3, 2010)

I have known Darren for a while now, and have a lot of understanding for why he was doing it. If he feels like telling his side, you will too. The devil has really hit the nail on the head with his post.

A few points though:

It was definately not for financial gain.

Why was he dobbed in?

Who dobbed him in?

The animals were not in poor health when picked up? (this has been proven)




I have seen his collection (and other than his toenails) can see why he is single - he has to be one of the most dedicated (crazy / fanatical) herpers I have ever met, in his herp room for a minimum of 3 to 4 hours a day, and it is absolutely spotless.


----------

